# Forgot to glue gussets to rafters - Need Advice!



## Evan Spealman (Aug 28, 2016)

I am building the roof for a shed and accidentally forgot to glue the gussets to the rafters before nailing them. I am stuck as I used a nail gun and can't remove the nails. What is the purpose of the glue? Will this be a major problem? Can I just add some wood screws to make sure they are solid? Any help/advice asap would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Gluing the gussets would be better but unless you are expecting an excessive load or pushing the limits of the span the nails along should be enough. The store bought gusset plates are metal just have a bunch of short pieces of metal to nail in. Certainly adding screws would add to the strength though. 

Glue soaks into the wood fibers and turns to plastic pretty much making the gusset and your framing one.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Where are you using gussets on a rafter? Are you referring to roof trusses?

How about a pic?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I think you are correct*



mdntrdr said:


> Where are you using gussets on a rafter? Are you referring to roof trusses?
> 
> How about a pic?


I'm thinkin' a truss with plywood "gussets", but who knows without a photo or a better explanation of what and where. I didn't glue mine on the trusses I built, but I used a large 3/4" ply panel on both sides and nailed the crap out of them..... gotta love those Senco nail guns with no. 8s.... :smile3:


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Perhaps he is using trussed rafters.:smile3:

And I think Steve has it covered.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The title was "forgot to glue them"....*



FrankC said:


> Perhaps he is using trussed rafters.:smile3:
> 
> And I think Steve has it covered.


There has been no advice as to whether it will be OK thus far.... I nailed the crap out of mine, used 3/4" ply on both sides and didn't use glue ... FWIW. :smile3:


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

Whats......FWIW ?....Just wondering. I think if he just nailed the crap out of them as said it should be fine..Could just add some more gussets made out of what ever scrap you have also.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

We can be part of the solution or part of the problem, why is it that so many here seem to want to create more problems than offering a guy a solution.

He made some rafters and added some bracing and wonders if he should have used glue as well as nails.

Now we have a debate over whether he has rafters or trusses as if it would make any difference had he used the word truss instead of rafter.

Fortunately Steve understood his question and tried to reassure him with a positive answer.

Some people seem have too much time on their hands and too little self esteem with much to prove.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have plenty of time*

I'm waitin' for a picture...truss with gussets vs "rafter with bracing"... or gussets? About the same actually. :smile3:

FWIW is "for what it's worth" 

Metal nailing plates were not mentioned by the OP. :surprise2:

What are the gussets made out of? also not mentioned by the OP.

"some people" ..... who? name names. I fall into that category.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> "some people" ..... who? name names. I fall into that category.


I am sure they know who they are.


----------



## Evan Spealman (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks for all the input. Here is a pic. I ended up just adding plenty of wood screws and hopefully I won't have problems!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

One thing I would suggest is putting some rafter ties or ceiling joists across the base of your framing to prevent weight from pushing the walls outward.


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

I've built scores of trusses and rafters in my day..... Never heard of glueing the plates.... Just nail the crap out of them....
Some of the buildings I put up have been standing for 50 years.....
Evan, if you nailed them good, you're ok.....


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Finally a picture!*



Evan Spealman said:


> Thanks for all the input. Here is a pic. I ended up just adding plenty of wood screws and *hopefully I won't have problems!*



You can "hope" all you want, but you need some collar ties to prevent the walls from spreading. Measure the distance between the top plates first to get them all the same across. Then you can tie them temporarily with a 2 X 6 until you have all your collar ties nailed:


----------



## mako1 (Jan 25, 2014)

If I were building that shed I would have used a ridge board.To late now on gluing the gussets but I have built many over the years without gluing the gussets that are still fine.
We never even thought about gluing them in the old days.
I would add collar ties.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Most attics are so hot, the glue gives up in a few years anyway imo. 
A well nailed gusset is sufficient. 
The rest of your shed probably has no glue. Will it hold?


----------



## Stevedore (Dec 28, 2011)

In the absence of a structural ridge beam, i.e. properly sized & supported, you should have rafter ties or ceiling joists properly nailed to the rafters. Without them, as someone else mentioned, your walls are likely to spread over time, especially with any snow load. Collar ties, as shown in woodnthings' graphic, will help prevent spreading to some degree, although that's not their primary purpose.


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

Cool shed Evan...All the guys have it covered. I would like to see more of your shed build..What are you going to use for roofing?


----------

